# motor question



## touringracer (Sep 24, 2004)

what does the number of turns mean on a electric motor, and would a higher turn motor be more powerfull than a low turn motor and vice versa? also single double and triple motors, what does this refer too? the number of magnets? on the can or armature?


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

Less turns means more power and higher RPM
Singles have more bottom end then Triples and Triples have more Top end then Singles

Brooks


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Also, the single, double, triple, etc is refering to the # of wires that are wound around the stacks. In other words a 12x2 (12 double) will have 2 wires wrapped 12 times around each stack, a 12x3 (12 triple) will have 3 wires wrapped 12 times around each stack. Hope this helps.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## touringracer (Sep 24, 2004)

ahh, i see. thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

Is the P2K2 still the best torque stock motor? Indoor racing is starting up soon around here and I need to pick up a couple motors for a small, tight and twisty 1/12th scale carpet track. Any other motor suggestions?


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

The original P2K has more torque than a P2K2, but the P2K2 will have more rpm's that the P2K. Either one should be fine for your 1/12 scale.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

kcobra said:


> Is the P2K2 still the best torque stock motor? Indoor racing is starting up soon around here and I need to pick up a couple motors for a small, tight and twisty 1/12th scale carpet track. Any other motor suggestions?


p2k2 / p2k / monster stock would be my choice =) each one is a tad different on torque/rpm, but should suffice. See what the locals run, and get some input, I am sure there is a favorite "track" motor....


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Lots of motor information on the main HobbyTalk site at http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=listarticles&secid=3


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

I just got a couple new P2K2 motors (non-pro version). Should I true the comm before I break in the brushes or is the comm round from the factory on the non-pro version of Trinity motors? Also, anyone know what springs and brushes come with the non-pro P2K2?


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

Another question. What type of oil should I use on the v-blocks of my lathe? Should it be thick like bushing oil or thin like bearing oil?


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Oil for 'V' blocks........... I would use bushing oil. My personal chouce is Mobil 1. it is a synthetic motor oil made for surfaces that touch either.


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for the advice Trixter. So is Mobil 1 also good for oiling the bushings in the motor?


----------

